# JULIAN BLEAS BUILD THREAD!



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

OK GUYS I HERE IS MY TOPIC I WANTED ONE TO 1ST OF JUST SOME OLD BUILDS I DID.............
































































































































AND MY NEW CADILLAC JUST GOT......




























:biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Clean builds homie :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thhanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thhanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thhanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie i love that new caddy homie whats the colors u used


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

great job homie keep up the good werk


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I like the 60... :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

> *Posted Yesterday, 10:12 PM
> looks good homie i love that new caddy homie whats the colors u used *


THANKS HOMIE ITS LIGHT CHAMPAGNE METALLIC  .....ITS JUST LIKE THIS CADDY BUT NOT A 4 DOOR.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Some damn nice builds!!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

OK I FINISH MY CADILLAC WAT U THINK????????


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

OK GOT SUM SHIT DUN WAT YALL THINK????????MY ORANGE IMPALA NEADS TO BE PAINTED AGAIN DIFF COLARS.......


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

nice builds, keep it up....


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

here is sum pics of my engine....


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

got a lot of work don on this 64 wat yall think????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 26 2007, 10:56 AM~9308775
> *OK GUYS I HERE IS MY TOPIC I WANTED ONE TO 1ST OF JUST SOME OLD BUILDS I DID.............
> 
> 
> ...


whats that car up top?

i'm really diggin this color combo on the cadillac :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

u got some really nice builds going homie.... i'll be sure to check it next time i see this thread pop up....


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

> *whats that car up top?
> 
> i'm really diggin this color combo on the cadillac
> 
> u got some really nice builds going homie.... i'll be sure to check it next time i see this thread pop up.... *


its a 63 promo galaxe...thanks bro !!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I love your Style and Pic of Rides...Keep on That Track... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks bro!!!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

GOT A 64 KIT SO I CAN FINISH MY GREEN SHOW CAR....HERE IS WHERE I AM AT NOW...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

U GOT SOME NICE RIDES HOMIE. I LIKE THAT 60. U GOT SKILLS HOMIE.I WISH I HAD THE BALLS TO CUT SHIT UP. BUT IM SCARED I MIGHT FUCK IT UP. N E WAY KEEP IT UP DOGG.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

THANKS MAN...I WAS SCARED 2 BUT I THINK I GOT THE HAING OF IT....IT TAKES 2 MODEL CARS 2 MAKE 1 IF U CUT IT UP.....OR AT LEAST 4 ME IT DUS BUT THANX..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 25 2007, 04:43 PM~9529408
> *U GOT SOME NICE RIDES HOMIE. I LIKE THAT 60. U GOT SKILLS HOMIE.I WISH I HAD THE BALLS TO CUT SHIT UP. BUT IM SCARED I MIGHT FUCK IT UP. N E WAY KEEP IT UP DOGG.
> *


ITS JUST PLASTIC, CUT THAT SHIT HOMIE! :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 25 2007, 04:43 PM~9529408
> *U GOT SOME NICE RIDES HOMIE. I LIKE THAT 60. U GOT SKILLS HOMIE.I WISH I HAD THE BALLS TO CUT SHIT UP. BUT IM SCARED I MIGHT FUCK IT UP. N E WAY KEEP IT UP DOGG.
> *


ITS JUST PLASTIC, CUT THAT SHIT HOMIE! :cheesy:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

OK GOT SUM WORK DONE WAT YALL THINK???


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice you use foam?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

THANKS....YEA


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

where you get the pumps? and can you get any clearer pics ?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

I MADE IT WITHE TH PLASTIC PUMPS.....KNOW I CANT CAMARA SUCKES...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice foam work julian lookin good so far, you just need some clearer pics .....use a magnifiying glass little homie :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

THANKS IM GONA TRY THAT...


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

got sum more done wat yall think???


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin hella good homie. Keep it up


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

got a picture of your foam package?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

it wasent a package it was 1 big sheat of foam so i just got 2 colors.....=}


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks Good!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Clean homie very clean


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 30 2007, 09:42 PM~9568320
> *Clean homie very clean
> *


x2 danm homie you reckin shop wit this one


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

THANKS GUYS GOT SUM MORE.....


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

I THINK IM GONA NAME IT KERMIT....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Lookin good, I bought foam to try this a few days ago but it doesnt leave the inprints in it.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

THANKS....ALL MY SHIT SAYS IS DO FUN FOAM SHEETS...


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmmm Yeah i was dissapointed :angry:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good homie real good


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

any more progress>?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

NO NOT YET..


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wow, good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

here is my black on black dancer...  it neads clear coat


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i like the black wires


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

THANKZ GOT MOR PICS...


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

HERE YALL GO INJOY


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice work homie! 

keep up the good work


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jan 6 2008, 06:46 AM~9620104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nicely done homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good brotha lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet interior homie. Haven't got a chance to use mine yet.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin sweeeeeet :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks yall...well theas pics where hard 2 get but i got them...it neads a paint job...wat yall think????????????????????????


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very nice ridez!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

got sum paint on it wat yall think????????????????????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

paint looks good. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

paint looks good. :0


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

got a lot of work done on kermit the frog :biggrin: .........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice work! Keep it up.  :0


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 21 2008, 11:43 PM~9751885
> *Very nice work!    Keep it up.    :0
> *


x2


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> got a lot of work done on kermit the frog :biggrin: .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn nice job lil buddy keep up the work


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

> old low&slo Posted Today, 02:52 AM
> 
> 
> > got a lot of work done on kermit the frog .........
> ...


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Why did you paint the trunk a different shade? Looks bad ass though!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

because im going to paint the body that shade of green a nd leave the top that color........


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

just sum more pics comments.....????? :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking good!! im really feelin that color!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks homie.... :tongue:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 22 2008, 07:38 PM~9758076
> *looking good!! im really feelin that color!
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

car looks tight homie.... reminded me of this build i need to pull out and finish up this year.... 










:biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Kermit looks great! Lokks badass all slammed!!!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

rollinoldskoo........thats a bad ass 63???.....like the patterns....... :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck yeah bro that 64 is lookin crazy wit that color, it goes good wit the cruzinlow style interior LOL, :biggrin: keep it up homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

yup cruzinlow thanx 4 da tip :thumbsup:..................

thanx for all the + fead back homies........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

that is sum sick work you did , where did you get the chain?
and the inter looks realy good.
hope i can do some good work like that for mine.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanxz 2lowsyn.........i got the chain from my dad........and the int is the foam........


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i know, but the color combo looks realy cool. 
im not going with foam for mine though, i got some cloths from hoby lobby for 5 for 5. ill post pics in mine a lil latter.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanxs u should try the flocking,thats good 2........


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yha i got from drnitrus. but it all depends on what color i go with.
i could do an orange one to kinda mach yours.......hummmm?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

pic of the rear end steel neads work........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice..... disc brakes and all.... lookin good homie


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks homie im doing my best on this 1.......... :tongue:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok homies a start on my windows for kermit.......comments????? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN!!!!! lookin killer bro! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jan 23 2008, 09:35 PM~9768393
> *ok homies a start on my windows for kermit.......comments????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice J.B. Wat u use to engrave it?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanxz guys......i used a needle pen that i got from a homeboy...............


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jan 23 2008, 06:35 PM~9768393
> *ok homies a start on my windows for kermit.......comments????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!!! :0 thats some madd skillz homie


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thankz homie....... :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 23 2008, 10:38 PM~9769019
> *wow!!!!  :0 thats some madd skillz homie
> *


X2 looks bad-a$$


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that looks dope homie u make them urself on photoshop


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 23 2008, 07:56 PM~9769163
> *that looks dope homie u make them urself on photoshop
> *


homie etched the windows..... not decals.....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah the front window looks GREAT! i cant wait to see this finished


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Thats crazy cool!
How did you do that if I may ask ?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jan 23 2008, 09:35 PM~9768393
> *ok homies a start on my windows for kermit.......comments????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


no coment but would you do one for me, i dont know what i want on the rear windo, but when i find out ima call you.
that shit is tight.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

did sum work on my green cadillac got bored......


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

back window not that straight......comments????


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jan 27 2008, 04:26 PM~9798471
> *back window not that straight......comments????
> 
> 
> ...


add a stripe under it like how the baseball logos have...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanx 4 da comments........but i got a ? wich rims 2 put on my car???????????

















or this


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I like tha first ones homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jan 29 2008, 04:54 PM~9817148
> *thanx 4 da comments........but i got a ? wich rims 2 put on my car???????????
> 
> this
> ...



matched the seats and tones down on the bright green


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

but i want sum chrome on the rims 2........


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

paint the spoke with the same color as the car . them outher spoke painted ones dont look like ther the same colo , might be the pic.
but the painted spoke ones look good.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

the 1 has a lime geen dishand has chrome spokes and the uther has dark green spokes and a chrome dish>????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jan 29 2008, 05:30 PM~9817445
> *but i want sum chrome on the rims 2........
> *


if u kno what u want, then why u askin us?  you are the one who's gonna be staring at it on your shelf.... as long u like it homie


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 27 2008, 11:44 PM~9800083
> *add a stripe under it like how the baseball logos have...
> *


or like the old cadillac symbols


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ya rollin but i dont know wat rim looks better on the car???


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

the first rims look good


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jan 29 2008, 08:49 PM~9817657
> *the 1 has a lime geen dishand  has chrome spokes and the uther has dark green spokes and a chrome dish>????
> *


then i would say, paint the spokes the same color as the car, just need to spay eough in a bottol and use what you used to paint the spoke to paint them the color as the car.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that impala is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttt man i likey vary muchy


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

> *that impala is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttt man i likey vary muchy *


THANX :cheesy:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok this is my first wire whell that i made wat yall think?????????????ill get better pics later


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

got a new toy wat yall think?????????my first time with a pattern paint job.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

monte and cadillac both look killer homie..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks rollin


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

black phantom top and interior would be sick


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ya i was thinking of that.....but with sum red in there 2. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 7 2008, 08:16 PM~9890618
> *monte and cadillac both look killer homie.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

That's looking good bro  :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

damn homie for never doing patterns before that is really good !!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 7 2008, 08:16 PM~9890618
> *monte and cadillac both look killer homie.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro, nice work, know you need some 5.20'S


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice rides. Like the Impalas


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks guys... here is sum more progress.........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: sick work homie


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

got my int done wat yall think??????????


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its coming together good..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 8 2008, 08:51 PM~9899315
> *its coming together good..
> *


X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-3


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good homie


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks 4 da comments guys...im almost finished ...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

AWREADY MAYNE!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

awsome work bro


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks killa homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE MONTI HOMIE + MIRROR DISPLAY ..DOES IT SPIN ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

> *ibuildweniblazeum Posted Today, 04:22 PM
> NICE MONTI HOMIE + MIRROR DISPLAY ..DOES IT SPIN ... *


no :angry: but i got it for free :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good julian, keep up the good work holmez


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks guys uffin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 thats sweet bro


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

man it was so f***in nice 2 day i got a chance to get the clear on the monti...comments


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

all i nead 2 do is bmf it.....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE I WISH I WOULDENT OF RUINED MYNE


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thats a nice monti 2 bro..... :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie.... u puttin it down on this ride!!!! keep up the killer work homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice man.u have gotten better every model :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice werk on tha car and Flames homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thankz waco


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok i started a new hopper just need to do more paint to it... ill show more pics when im done....enjoy you hopper fans...... :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

i got 2 start over on the paint but this is wat its gona look like..


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thats a nice hopper any pics of it up in the air?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks bro...no not yet steel needs sum work on the susp and paint....


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

KEEP BUILDING ! You doing a great job !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

good lookin truck bro


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thnx for da comments guys...more picz


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok im finished with this one tell me wat yall think.....


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good homie


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2008, 06:38 AM~10420894
> *KEEP  BUILDING !  You  doing  a  great  job  !
> *


fuck yea homie x-2

i fukkin love the stock caps on the centers.... gives it that Tru-ray/Tru-classic look....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Great work on that truck!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 15 2008, 11:58 PM~10426817
> *Great work on that truck!
> *



x2


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks for all the + comments...  started on this impala the other day comments pleas :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damN!! im really likeing that impala!! he roof and trunk are wicked!!! is that s sub enclosure on the underside of the trunk?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks mademan..ya it is a sub enclosure just need to paint that..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Apr 20 2008, 11:46 AM~10459598
> *thanks mademan..ya it is a sub enclosure just need to paint that..
> *


looks good! im really diggin those moulded skirts too! keep it up. cant wait to see this one done!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie really stepping it up :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

sum more pics


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DAM THIS IS LOOKING SSSSAAAAAWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEETTTTTTT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks for da comments guys..ok i got this car half done this is where im at now comments please


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like it will be a bad ass ride when completed ! \


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks good , clean build Is the Painjob now ready or want laying sone Pinstipes on it ??

:uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

That is gonna be sick!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Apr 21 2008, 09:49 AM~10467225
> *sum more pics
> 
> 
> ...


i like what u did with the rear seats homie.....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

that is nice :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

oh man that looks so cool, gata see it for real. nice ride bro :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

THNX 2LOWSYN IT NEADS SUM MORE WORK AND ILL BE DONE WITH IT


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

95% done


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn homie that looks sisk,might have to get me one. :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok i got this thing fixed and painted  my mad hopper wat yall think?????


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok i got this thing fixed and painted  my mad hopper wat yall think?????


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

hopper looks sweet, i like how you shaved it all...lol


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks bodydropped...her it is with the paint finished




































ok this was post to be a fast build but wasent her it is my good times bad times wat yall think i just need to finish painting the hood.. comments please....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THATS CRAZY


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ice touch on the hood, and the roof, bro, i'm really liking how its flaky on the roof, and then not on the body

and paint on the hoopper looks sweet, aswell!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice rides homie


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

yea homie you come a long way from what you started from :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD BRO.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD BRO.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 14 2008, 05:41 PM~10655771
> *ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD BRO.   KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


Like the man said ! Good lookin rides ! It shows that the more you learn Julian the better your getting ! Kept it up !


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks for all the comments guys  
here is my new project drop top caddy wat u guys think.....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looking good so far! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 19 2008, 03:18 PM~10687523
> *looking good so far! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds that 67 is nice as hell and the hood on the purple car is cool


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

caddys lookin real good


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok guys got a lot dune today im going to name it marryjane here she is......


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

did you clear it yet


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

no im not going to......


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

why not? the pearls pop way more when cleared! it will look 100 times cleaner when cleared!  :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

true.....i dont have any clear or money tho.....that was left over pant from difrent builds....and the $5.00 kit........


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good i like the wheels and the gold wheel well trim


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

wat u guys think????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think that the wheels ruin the car...


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

y is that??????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

its lookin really good homie.... keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanx rollin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 25 2008, 04:42 PM~10734036
> *y is that??????
> *


its just that i hate those wheels on any car,,, but thats prolly cuz the 1301s and 2s look so much more real than those it makes those just look......ugly.
i would at least if i were you get some 1109s for it or sumthing...


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanx 4 your opinion but i like theas wheels and there allready the color i want...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 11:51 AM~10734081
> *its just that i hate those wheels on any car,,, but thats prolly cuz the 1301s and 2s look so much more real than those it makes those just look......ugly.
> i would at least if i were you get some 1109s for it or sumthing...
> *


so none of my rides look good since i don't own a single set of 1301s? use what you got homie.... looks good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2008, 05:01 PM~10734144
> *so none of my rides look good since i don't own a single set of 1301s? use what you got homie.... looks good
> *


thats not what im sayin,,,, i mean that i dont like those rims on any model car and in my opinion everybody who builds model cars wants them to look as real as possible, cuz i know i do and havin the rims he has on it or anyone else who uses those rims just makes the car look so unreal because NO wire wheels i have ever seen look like that.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2008, 03:01 PM~10734144
> *so none of my rides look good since i don't own a single set of 1301s? use what you got homie.... looks good
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 12:07 PM~10734162
> *thats not what im sayin,,,, i mean that i dont like those rims on any model car and in my opinion everybody who builds model cars wants them to look as real as possible, cuz i know i do and havin the rims he has on it or anyone else who uses those rims just makes the car look so unreal because NO wire wheels i have ever seen look like that.
> *


back when i started building they ALL looked like that..... or worse.....


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

like them wheels


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

caddy looks good, bro, any pics of teh car above it, i dont believe i have seen it


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

> *BodyDropped Posted Yesterday, 10:19 PM
> caddy looks good, bro, any pics of teh car above it, i dont believe i have seen it *


here u go bodydropped


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks, homie, i like the trunk on it!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

i put this pic on the trunk what do u guys think of it???????


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good to me


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok guys i got a new camara...that my bro found in the trash and it works good this is just random pics wat u guys think?????????
































































this is the dark green one in the first page...i put clear on it and it orange peeled on me but im working on it to get it looking beter comments please........


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## C.M.B.I. (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice job!!!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

sum pics to my hopper comments...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks bro uffin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

more pics





















































:biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jun 10 2008, 09:19 PM~10841699
> *ill take the hilux if you take a postal money order.
> pm me your addy if this works for you.
> *


looking good


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn looks clean as hell,but the paint looks to thick


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanx low...but it was just practice..cuz of the flakes....here is more pics


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice wagon bro


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> sum pics to my hopper comments...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn,looks better with that strip in the mittle. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

damn that wagons lookin good homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok homies i havent been doing models for a wile but i was bored and just was taiking pics of my hoppers...still need to work on them but here yall go...and sorry havent been building guys.the red 1 needs the right front will steel but i cant find it.. :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Huuu , man extreamly High , but Sky is the limit ..... :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

what is the yellow wire for?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Oct 8 2008, 06:42 PM~11814887
> *what is the yellow wire for?
> *


if you read above, it says pictures of his HOPPERS, so that mean thats the wire from the switch to th motor!!! :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Oct 8 2008, 04:41 PM~11814880
> *Huuu , man extreamly High , but Sky is the limit ..... :biggrin:
> *


radical hop :biggrin: 

sup bro


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

> *BodyDropped Posted Today, 04:06 PM
> QUOTE(MTX686 @ Oct 8 2008, 06:42 PM)
> what is the yellow wire for?
> 
> ...



yup thanx bodydropped :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 







> *DA_SQUID Posted Today, 06:12 PM
> QUOTE(sidetoside @ Oct 8 2008, 04:41 PM)
> Huuu , man extreamly High , but Sky is the limit .....
> 
> ...


sup bro whats good with ya??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

fuck that alot of flake in the wagon bro
that looks bad ass


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn,i wanna see a vid of tha monte in action


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Oct 8 2008, 10:43 PM~11817242
> *yup thanx bodydropped :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> sup bro whats good with ya??
> *


no problem JULIAN!!!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

well here is a lil sumthin in the works...its a plymith or however u spell it....the mods r workin sunroof wich was a bitch but cool to do and the door got to do the other door and the trunck.....comments thanxz 4 looking :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Oct 10 2008, 09:54 AM~11832024
> *well here  is a lil sumthin in the works...its a plymith or however u spell it....the mods r workin sunroof wich was a bitch but cool to do and the door got to do the other door and the trunck.....comments thanxz 4 looking :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a cool old school cruiser.....


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanxz...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

that bitch is clean,you should shave tha hood.....


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

uuuummm guys can yall pray 4 me....i have a syco x girl...and she tryin to get me killed.....you guys know how them asian girls r.......


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

here is a pic of my truck that hoe is tryin to fuck up...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn hate them wild chicks,what she trippin for??


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

broke up with her..


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

OK HOMIES HAVENT REALLY BEEN BULDING CUZ OF $$$$$ BUT I HAVE DONE A LIL BIT OF SHIT SO THIS TRUCK IS DICAST GOT IT AS A GIFT BUT I PUT THE RIMS AND FLAKE TO LOWRIDER IT...AND THE PURPLE CAR JUST PUT NEW RIMS AND LOWERD DA BACK.....THEN MY OLD SKOOL LOWRIDER PROJECT GONA GO WITH A BURNT ORANG WITH FLAKE INJOY MORE TO CUM SOON....THANKZ FOR LOOKING PLZ COMMENT... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ex girl still trippin?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

NA SHE NOT THANXS THO...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 17 2008, 09:47 PM~12184532
> *NA SHE NOT THANXS THO...
> *


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

were you get tha rims at on tha truck?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

man low idk wer i got thos all i know is they came of a big jada dicast thats all i know...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i need some :0


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 17 2008, 06:06 PM~12184083
> *OK HOMIES HAVENT REALLY BEEN BULDING CUZ OF $$$$$ BUT I HAVE DONE A LIL BIT OF SHIT SO THIS TRUCK IS DICAST GOT IT AS A GIFT BUT I PUT THE RIMS AND FLAKE TO LOWRIDER IT...AND THE PURPLE CAR JUST PUT NEW RIMS AND LOWERD DA BACK.....THEN MY OLD SKOOL LOWRIDER PROJECT GONA GO WITH A BURNT ORANG WITH FLAKE INJOY MORE TO CUM SOON....THANKZ FOR LOOKING PLZ COMMENT... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice builds homie keep it up.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Damn, I'm digging on the 66 Wildcat. Reminds me of that 66 Impala Violet Rose I think


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any updates on that 74 plymouth gtx?? :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

NOT YET SPIKE...I NEAD PARTS 4 IT...  BUT I BEEN WORKIN ON MY GREEN CADY :biggrin: GETTIN IT TO LOOK GOOD ITS GOT WORKING LIGHTS NOT FINSHED WITH THEM BUT BACK LIGHTS TRUNK LIGHT HOOD LIGHT AND HEADLIGHTS...LOOKS GOOD TO ME SO U GUYS LETME NO HOW IM DOING..THANKS 4 LOOKING..PLZ COMMENT  :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

o shit is that bitch runing u batter turn it off!!!.... i like


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

missin parts from the kit? or just need to get some custom parts? either or that bitch is bad and you done gave me ideas for mine :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

OK GUYS I HAVENT HAD MONEY BUT MY CUZ HAD HIS BIRTHDAY ON MONDAY AND HE WANTED ME TO MAKE HIM A HOPPER SO HE BOUGHT ALL DA STUFF AND I MADE HIM DIS LIL HOPPER NOT FINISHED GOT SUM SHIT TO DO TO IT AND A NEW MOTTER TO HOP..BUT THIS IS WAT I GOT SO FAR..LET ME NO WAT YOU GUYS THINK THANKZ 4 LOOKING..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

someones been puttin work  


wheres the updates on the caddy?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

awwwww shit.that 4 is clean.love tha top too :0


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice builds bro love the caddy and that 64. is there any updates on the caddy :wave:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok havent been building or been on at all but got borde a did a lil wat yall think????


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good that caddy is sick and the imp is pretty nice


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Oct 9 2009, 08:08 PM~15315870
> *ok havent been building or been on at all but got borde a did a lil wat yall think????
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hopper!!


----------



## johnny_b (Nov 16, 2009)

Hay bro. like your billds.


----------

